# Another Article About CFIDS and Enteroviruses!



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Posted to Co-Cure list:


> quote:Subject: RES: Virus Seen in Muscle from Chronic Fatigue Patients By Will Boggs, MD Friday, January 2, 2004 NEW YORK (Reuters Health) - A persistent enterovirus infection in muscles may be to blame for some cases of chronic fatigue syndrome (sometimes called fibromyalgia) and others with chronic inflammatory muscle disease, a French team reports. They detected genetic material (specifically RNA) from enteroviruses in 20 percent of muscle biopsies from patients with chronic inflammatory muscle diseases and 13 percent of patients with fibromyalgia/chronic fatigue syndrome, but not from healthy volunteers. The findings favor a persistent infection involving defective viral replication as a cause of these conditions. "The persistence of defective or infectious enteroviruses is well established for a lot of organs," Dr. Bruno Pozzetto from the University Hospital Center of Saint-Etienne, France, told Reuters Health. Such infections have been documented in the heart, with possible involvement in heart enlargement; in pancreatic cells, possibly linked to juvenile diabetes; and in the central nervous system in association with a syndrome that afflicts aging survivors of polio, the researcher explained. "However, the link between these diseases, as well as chronic inflammatory muscle diseases, and viral persistence is not clear." Pozzetto and colleagues investigated the presence of enterovirus in skeletal muscle biopsies from 15 patients with chronic inflammatory muscle diseases, 30 patients with fibromyalgia/chronic fatigue syndrome, and 29 healthy subjects to test their hypothesis that skeletal muscle may play host to persistent enteroviral infection. Three patients with chronic inflammatory muscle disease and four patients with fibromyalgia/chronic fatigue syndrome were positive for enterovirus RNA, the team reports in the Journal of Medical Virology. None of the muscle biopsies in this study contained a particular viral protein, the researchers note, which "suggests a defective viral replication." It is too early to derive implications for treatment from these results, Pozzetto said. However, he noted that so-called Coxsackie B viruses seem to play a key role in persistent muscular infections. "To prevent this persistence, an inactivated vaccine directed towards these viruses could be indicated." Also, an antiviral agent called pleconaril, "acting during the early phases of the viral cycle, could also be useful in muscular diseases clearly associated with enterovirus." This is being tried in some cases of heart-muscle enlargement, Pozzetto said, but "it is too early to answer for muscular diseases." SOURCE: Journal of Medical Virology, December 2003. URL of this page: << http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/news/fullstory_15391. (*this news item will not be available after 02/01/2004)


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks, Mrs. MasonNow if only they would hurry up and find "the" proper treatment/cure. I'm sick of waiting. I'm tired of feeling awful all the time, and still trying to have a life and enjoy some of it.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks MrsM. That was a good article. Here is another link to the same topic on it: http://www.cfids-cab.org/cfs-inform/Virus/...urik.etal03.pdf We knew there had to be more to this condition than meets the eye, so to speak. I feel like my virus is harbored in my upper left chest and I can feel it right through to my scapular area in the back. How about you? Do you have "a hot spot?" where you can always count on having pain? I know I did have a viral infection before I was diagnosed with this condition.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Just bumping this one up since it was reported in AARP magazine this month. I finally found a doctor this week from my local health-care system who gives both fibromyalgia and candida from antibiotic use some credibility, so I'm keeping him. He's an infectious disease specialist, although he reassured me that fibro is not infectious. Seems it is viral though, if we are to put any credibility in this report.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Just wanted to add this link which does suggest that enteroviruses are infectious: http://www.idph.state.il.us/public/hb/hbentero.htm It may be that in fibro/cfs, it is a "sleeper" that waxes and wanes, and is harbored so deep within the skeletal system that it is considered non-infectious to others in this stage. There are apparently different strains of this virus, as well.Who knows. At any rate, meds targeting it and vaccinations are probably a long way off yet for use. But, at least, maybe they're on to something that would help explain it.


----------

